# Comcast nec code



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

ludex99 said:


> I saw the job description for comcast technician, and it says about must know nec code, what are basic nec codes for comcast technician to follow?


Grounding. 250

~Matt


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

How to properly fu*k up a baseboard with a staple gun. What does that fall under?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

gold said:


> How to properly fu*k up a baseboard with a staple gun. What does that fall under?


That must be in a union book, not NEC.

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Grounding. 250


+1 on that


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ludex99 said:


> I saw the job description for comcast technician, and it says about must know nec code, what are basic nec codes for comcast technician to follow?


 ALL of the 2008 NEC:thumbsup:
AND CHAPTER 8 /OF THE 2008 NEC:thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

gold said:


> How to properly fu*k up a baseboard with a staple gun. What does that fall under?


_Cable installation for dummys, revised edition _


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> _Cable installation for dummys, revised edition _


 Thats chapter 8 in the new book ["diaper rash Electircal work"]:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

ludex99 said:


> I saw the job description for comcast technician, and it says about must know nec code, what are basic nec codes for comcast technician to follow?


ARTICLE 820 Community Antenna Television and Radio Distribution Systems


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

The best ways to fish non-plenum cables through people's HVAC ductwork!:laughing:


----------



## ludex99 (Aug 14, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> ARTICLE 820 Community Antenna Television and Radio Distribution Systems


Bob! Thank you sir!


----------



## aknight687 (Oct 13, 2010)

i would also recomend getting a NEC core certification, i had to get it when i worked for comcast. it was an $80 test and an hour long class.


----------



## aknight687 (Oct 13, 2010)

i would also look at article 800.52(b),TIA/EIA 568, article 800


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

A Comcast technician would need to know nothing that could not be taught to him in a couple days training. I mean, hes a cable guy, not a wireman.
Never heard of a cable guy having to know the NEC. If they knew the NEC they would not be cable guys.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

It would be nice if they understood that they CANNOT attach their cable drop to my mast. I have had this happen on three occasions where the inspector sent me a violation for the cable company attaching their drop after I'm done. It got to the point of one occasion where they guy actually attached to my mast while i was wiring the service on a storm repair. I let him finish and then cut his wire four feet from the mast, then explained the eer of his ways. Oh well, sometimes we all take turns at feeling unhappy.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

This is a joke right? I won't allow any comcast tech anywhere near my house any more. The last time one came out he had no tools, no material, and no clue.

I hate comcast. There like the evil empire. Plus they have the tallest building in my city. It looms over the skyline like a constant reminder of there horrible customer service and price gouging.


----------



## Elllctroman (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmmm article 830 and 840 may apply, and some article 250. Anything else they should be looking for a wireman


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Whats the big deal about B4T? And how do you get kicked off this forum?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

B4T is back so enough already. 

Back to the OP, article 110.12 where it says that work must be done in a neat and workman like manner is not in the COMCAST version of the NEC. 
I think they left off 110.8 as well. If I can, I will get a copy of their version and post.:whistling2:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

JohnR said:


> B4T is back so enough already.
> 
> Back to the OP, article 110.12 where it says that work must be done in a neat and workman like manner is not in the COMCAST version of the NEC.
> I think they left off 110.8 as well. If I can, I will get a copy of their version and post.:whistling2:


Good to hear he is back. I assume he still goes by B4T? What I don't miss is the Scotchcoat jokes.


----------

